# Sram shift levers,how do they work??



## eddymerckx#1 (Aug 5, 2005)

been usin mostly Shimano 9& 10 spd. & had Campy, but what does each of the Sram levers do ,Im new to this Sram stuff,is there a site that tells what each shifter does ??


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

www.willyoumaketheleap.com


----------



## eddymerckx#1 (Aug 5, 2005)

didnt see any breakdown of what each lever does ,any1 else ???


----------



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

That's easy.

Right break lever = rear break
Right shifter lever: Push lever to the left until you feel one click = up shift rear derailleur (smaller cog)
Push lever to further left until you feel two clicks = downshift rear derailleur (larger cog)
Push lever even further left past the second click position = downshift 2 or 3 gears at once depending on how far you push.


Left break lever = front break
Left shifter lever: Push lever to the right until you feel one click = downshift front derailleur (smaller ring)
Push lever to further right until you feel two clicks = up shift front derailleur (larger ring)

It sounds a little weird that one lever can perform two functions, but it works great and feels totally natural. You won't even think about it after you get used to it. From what I understand it is actually quite a bit simpler mechanically than Shimano or Campy which explains the lower weight of SRAMs shifters. Try it. You’ll like it.


----------



## eddymerckx#1 (Aug 5, 2005)

you da man ,thats exactly what I needed,was at performance & they had a sram bike there & I was shiftin it but got a lil confused to there workin,all 6 of my road bikes have 9& 10 spd. dura -ace ,looks like I gotta try the sram stuff out :thumbsup:


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

rollin nolan said:


> From what I understand it is actually quite a bit simpler mechanically than Shimano or Campy which explains the lower weight of SRAMs shifters. Try it. You’ll like it.



That's true fewer moving parts. I just moved to SRAM from Dura Ace and SRAM is very intuative .......... it just seems very natural when compared to the other 2 systems The hoods fit my hands better then Campy. Campy's thumb lever takes a longer time to get used to and gets in the way. I didn't like the way Dura Ace brake lever (the right one) moves when braking and almost or making down shift at the wrong time. Like going down a hill at speed then making a right turn at the bottom. Back to SRAM, I've only used it for a short time and have no complaints and it feels like it shifts quicker then the other 2.


----------

